# Model shop.



## postman (27 Jan 2020)

I forgot to mention this but last week while i had to find the loo in a shopping centre Mrs P found a Hobby shop.It was brill they had an Airfix display small planes £10 upwards larger planes £35 it took me back a long way.Spitfires,Hurricanes and those Geerman ones.They looked beautiful.


----------



## midlife (27 Jan 2020)

Spent a lot of Saturdays at The Model Shop in Hull as a young kid  

https://i2-prod.hulldailymail.co.uk/incoming/article2647654.ece/ALTERNATES/s615/0_Model-Shop.jpg


----------



## derrick (27 Jan 2020)

Model shops are few and far between these days, But i did get to go here last weekend. https://www.meridienneexhibitions.co.uk/events/london-model-engineering-exhibition
Seems to be getting smaller every year, The people in charge stopped the beer seller from selling his pasties, just so there own cateres could sell there rubbish food, Unbeleivable. I doupt i will go next year.


----------



## Oxford Dave (27 Jan 2020)

I went to the Ally Pally show last year - never again!


----------



## Cycleops (27 Jan 2020)

I used to run a model shop when I was in the UK but the owners who were large model distribution company (Ripmax) eventually pulled the plug when it became unviable financially. People were buying direct from China. They are now just online.
Some branches of the hobby seem to be thriving though with model trains doing well. Hattons in Liverpool is now a huge concern and doing well as well as a few others. The technology has advanced hugely.
As for a traditional model shop with racks of balsa and airfix kits it's becoming a thing of the past. Sad.


----------



## derrick (27 Jan 2020)

The Red Baron in Enfield went down hill when it got taken over by Ripmax. When John and Brian ran it, was a proper model shop.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Jan 2020)

Back even then I suspect it would have been struggling, you really can't run a model shop as a one man band and even when Ripmax took it over it couldn't pay despite being backed by all the resources of a big organisation.
I've just remembered, Ripmax still have one shop left, Slough Radio Controlled models.
https://sloughrc.com/


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> I used to run a model shop when I was in the UK but the owners who were large model distribution company (Ripmax) eventually pulled the plug when it became unviable financially. People were buying direct from China. They are now just online.
> Some branches of the hobby seem to be thriving though with model trains doing well. Hattons in Liverpool is now a huge concern and doing well as well as a few others. The technology has advanced hugely.
> *As for a traditional model shop with racks of balsa and airfix kits it's becoming a thing of the past. *Sad.


Flight Centre, Crossgates, still did the balsa kits. Modellers World, Halifax, for plastic kits.

Yet to get to F.M.R.'s new home, but if it's anything like the old one it'll be worth it.


----------



## derrick (27 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Back even then I suspect it would have been struggling, you really can't run a model shop as a one man band and even when Ripmax took it over it couldn't pay despite being backed by all the resources of a big organisation.
> I've just remembered, Ripmax still have one shop left, Slough Radio Controlled models.
> https://sloughrc.com/


It might of helped if they put in someone who new what is was all about.


----------



## Oxford Dave (27 Jan 2020)

We still have Howes Models in Oxford which started off as a bicycle shop something like 80 years ago. It's no longer the shop that it used to be in the city centre where I spent all my pocket money in the 60s, but it is still a model shop, though now on an industrial estate in Kidlington.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> I used to run a model shop when I was in the UK but the owners who were large model distribution company (Ripmax) eventually pulled the plug when it became unviable financially. People were buying direct from China. They are now just online.
> Some branches of the hobby seem to be thriving though with model trains doing well. Hattons in Liverpool is now a huge concern and doing well as well as a few others. The technology has advanced hugely.
> As for a traditional model shop with racks of balsa and airfix kits it's becoming a thing of the past. Sad.


Very sad indeed, there was something magical about visiting a well stocked shop and browsing the goodies on display. I know you can get it all online now, but there's nothing like seeing the stuff for real.

Model rail has always bucked the trend, with a dedicated band of enthusiasts keeping the hobby alive through even the toughest of times.


----------



## derrick (27 Jan 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Very sad indeed, there was something magical about visiting a well stocked shop and browsing the goodies on display. I know you can get it all online now, but there's nothing like seeing the stuff for real.
> 
> Model rail has always bucked the trend, with a dedicated band of enthusiasts keeping the hobby alive through even the toughest of times.


Even the old boys and there trains are a dying breed. No young blood coming into the old hobbies.


----------



## Reynard (27 Jan 2020)

I remember there used to be a massive model shop in Holborn - used to spend many a Saturday afternoon browsing in there before heading off to Foyles and Sportspages, which was a few stops further along on the bus.

Could never afford any of the cars I wanted back then (model kit / RC / large die cast), as I was a rather skint schoolgirl, and books on motor racing (especially secondhand ones) were a far more attainable goal...  I still have all the books and magazines though.

Edited to say that this was mid-to-late 80s to early 90s... And that the Forbidden Planet wasn't far away from there either. All perfect for a geekette like me.


----------



## stephec (27 Jan 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Very sad indeed, there was something magical about visiting a well stocked shop and browsing the goodies on display. I know you can get it all online now, but there's nothing like seeing the stuff for real.
> 
> Model rail has always bucked the trend, with a dedicated band of enthusiasts keeping the hobby alive through even the toughest of times.


Remember the days when every high street seemed to have just that kind of shop, happy days.  

I use one who has a big Facebook group and does a lot of business online, he still has a proper shop as well though, seven miles up the road from me.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jan 2020)

stephec said:


> Remember the days when every high street seemed to have just that kind of shop, happy days.
> 
> I use one who has a big Facebook group and does a lot of business online, he still has a proper shop as well though, seven miles up the road from me.


Not down the road into Manchester, about an hours walk out, just before the roundabout?


----------



## Beebo (27 Jan 2020)

Who would have predicted the demise of Yellow Pages 30 years ago. And model shops too. 


View: https://youtu.be/pK7ZLl0lV00


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jan 2020)

derrick said:


> It might of helped if they put in someone who new what is was all about.


Can't understand that. These shops can only work if they are staffed by knowledgeable enthusiasts and there was always a supply of them lining up. We did have one guy though from the warehouse who used to fill in and although very knowledgeable was rather 'abrasive'.


derrick said:


> Even the old boys and there trains are a dying breed. No young blood coming into the old hobbies.


Yes, I'm unable to understand this to some extent. I don't know who is fuelling this resurgence in model trains but the hobby has never been so buoyant. You can now get just about every loco in British outline in OO.
Younger people are getting into the hobby and it's more technology driven than other branches. Whereas back then all you could do is turn the control knob and it goes back or forwards the advent of DCC (digital command control) means you have an array of features to use, even more so with sound. You can simulate inertia, control acceleration and deceleration, two or more trains on the same track, turn lights on or off and with sound you can program in brake squeal, choice of horns and much more. There is also a a cheap Arduino computer you can use to control your trains:
https://create.arduino.cc/projecthu...odel-railway-layout-running-two-trains-88f5cb
Smart phone technology has been also been embraced so on my system I can use my phone or tablet to control using a WiFi router. Some cheaper systems use Bluetooth. So there is a lot going on for someone who wants to combine model railways with an interest in computing.


----------



## captain nemo1701 (28 Jan 2020)

My local shop in Bristol:]
https://anticsonline.uk/

Wonderful emporium of plastic, balsa wood & glue. There used to be one here in my home town of Darlington way back in the 1970's. Ground floor for nails, screws, fixings etc, top floor full of airfix kits & others. I used to like building the old Airfix space kits as the moon landing were still going on at the time. Anyone here remember 'Handicrafts' In Darlington?.

It's like this today:





Handy indeed as it was across the street from a cinema. We used to pile in here after watching movies & blow what pocket money we had on models.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jan 2020)

captain nemo1701 said:


> My local shop in Bristol:]
> https://anticsonline.uk/
> Ground floor for nails, screws, fixings etc, top floor full of airfix kits & others. I used to like building the old Airfix space kits as the moon landing were still going on at the time.


What else would a space cadet build?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Can't understand that. These shops can only work if they are staffed by knowledgeable enthusiasts and there was always a supply of them lining up. We did have one guy though from the warehouse who used to fill in and although very knowledgeable was rather 'abrasive'.
> 
> Yes, I'm unable to understand this to some extent. I don't know who is fuelling this resurgence in model trains but the hobby has never been so buoyant. You can now get just about every loco in British outline in OO.
> Younger people are getting into the hobby and it's more technology driven than other branches. Whereas back then all you could do is turn the control knob and it goes back or forwards the advent of DCC (digital command control) means you have an array of features to use, even more so with sound. You can simulate inertia, control acceleration and deceleration, two or more trains on the same track, turn lights on or off and with sound you can program in brake squeal, choice of horns and much more. There is also a a cheap Arduino computer you can use to control your trains:
> ...


Those entering the hobby, model trains/railways, tend to be split fairly evenly. They are either able to afford the high end Special/Limited Editions or they baulk at the prices. 

There seems to be very little middle ground, price wise, available. With entry level prices getting higher each year. Manufacturer's need to remember that it's people entering the hobby that are allowing the high end models to be made. Loose them, and they can forget the high end models.


----------



## derrick (28 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> *Can't understand that. These shops can only work if they are staffed by knowledgeable enthusiasts* and there was always a supply of them lining up. We did have one guy though from the warehouse who used to fill in and although very knowledgeable was rather 'abrasive'.
> 
> Yes, I'm unable to understand this to some extent. I don't know who is fuelling this resurgence in model trains but the hobby has never been so buoyant. You can now get just about every loco in British outline in OO.
> *Younger people are getting into the hobby *and it's more technology driven than other branches. Whereas back then all you could do is turn the control knob and it goes back or forwards the advent of DCC (digital command control) means you have an array of features to use, even more so with sound. You can simulate inertia, control acceleration and deceleration, two or more trains on the same track, turn lights on or off and with sound you can program in brake squeal, choice of horns and much more. There is also a a cheap Arduino computer you can use to control your trains:
> ...


Thats the problem they did not work, the guy in the Enfield shop was only interested if you were into what he liked. After a recent visit to the model engineers exibition the turnout was well down on last year, not many youngsters, the train stands were all manned by old boys. It's so popular there is talk about not running it next year.


----------



## MichaelW2 (28 Jan 2020)

Langley's toy shop in Norwich Arcade had a large modelling section with plastic kits and balsa wood ones.
Airfix kits taught me all about knife safety the hard way.
Are kids still allowed to use dope on paper?


----------



## Rusty Nails (28 Jan 2020)

We have a small model shop that has been there for many years in a small suburban row of shops near our home. I only use it for touch-up paint to match the frequent scratches in my bikes and asked the owner how he managed to survive. He said that he has had to move with the times and now 90% of his trade is online.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Jan 2020)

Lancaster's model shops are now sadly long gone. The art supplies shop has a small selection of kits but they're not inspiring at all... it was the vast range that i used to like looking at as a kid. I think there's a toy shop in Morecambe with a decent range... but that's not the same as a proper model shop.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Jan 2020)

Reynard said:


> I remember there used to be a massive model shop in Holborn - used to spend many a Saturday afternoon browsing in there before heading off to Foyles and Sportspages, which was a few stops further along on the bus.


That would have been Beatties, I believe. They also had a shop in Romford where I bought my much loved Tom's Toyota 1/12 scale R/C kit, made by Tamiya.

I wish I'd kept it.


----------



## Paulus (28 Jan 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> That would have been Beatties, I believe. They also had a shop in Romford where I bought my much loved Tom's Toyota 1/12 scale R/C kit, made by Tamiya.
> 
> I wish I'd kept it.


There used to be two Beatties model shops in Southgate, one was for brand new stuff, and just around the corner was the secondhand shop where you could buy and sell model railway locomotives, carriages, wagons etc and model aircraft including the powered engines.
Plus, for many years there was a model shop in North Finchley called Michael's Models, a privately owned very good shop, but sadly now gone.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jan 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> Are kids still allowed to use dope on paper?


Think it's changed from the old cellulose dope now but really hardly any need for it with iron on covering. For lighter structures Lite Span.
https://solarfilm.co.uk/


----------



## derrick (28 Jan 2020)

Paulus said:


> There used to be two Beatties model shops in Southgate, one was for brand new stuff, and just around the corner was the secondhand shop where you could buy and sell model railway locomotives, carriages, wagons etc and model aircraft including the powered engines.


Beatties was not much of a model shop, unless you wanted Tamiya stuff, not much in the way of ic . ok for railway people. i remember a big one in the Hollaway road though, that was a good one.


----------



## presta (28 Jan 2020)

I used to spend so long at King Charles Sports Centre in Leeds looking at the model railways that my dad asked the assistant if they did bed and breakfast.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (28 Jan 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Ripmax


Sounds like the best name for an outfit for a really good deal


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jan 2020)

derrick said:


> i remember a big one in the Hollaway road though, that was a good one.


That was Henry J Nicholas at 308, Holloway Rd.
That was really a place of wonder and awe. Henry J died in 2000:
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/1353685/Henry-Nicholls.html
It was taken over by a friend and I think is still there today but the shop is very much smaller:
https://www.islingtongazette.co.uk/...-famous-model-shop-in-holloway-road-1-4995375


----------



## Proto (28 Jan 2020)

There’s an excellent model shop in Frome. Model railway, plastic kits, everything. A real joy.

https://fromemodelcentre.com/


----------



## stephec (28 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not down the road into Manchester, about an hours walk out, just before the roundabout?


What's it called? 

There's Bolton Modelmart in the town centre, mainly RC and railway, but he does kits as well. 

The one I use is MJR in Hindley, proper old style model shop with floor to ceiling shelves, a top range of kits, paint, and accessories.


----------



## Mike_P (28 Jan 2020)

Trouble is proper old type model shops are few and far, the likes of Hattons may do well but are a poor to visit as are too many smaller shops that are poorly stacked. Suspect the Channel 5 program has helped.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

stephec said:


> *What's it called? *
> 
> There's Bolton Modelmart in the town centre, mainly RC and railway, but he does kits as well.
> 
> The one I use is MJR in Hindley, proper old style model shop with floor to ceiling shelves, a top range of kits, paint, and accessories.


The Locoshed, Bury Old Road.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Trouble is proper old type model shops are few and far, the likes of Hattons may do well but are a poor to visit as are too many smaller shops that are poorly stacked. Suspect the Channel 5 program has helped.


Halifax Modeller's World, Horton Street via Union Street, previously in the Piece Hall.


----------



## Oxford Dave (28 Jan 2020)

I must have covered some miles back in the first half of the seventies, cycling from Bramhall to Stockport Model Shop once or twice a week for glues, balsa, diesel fuel, etc. Happy days!


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Jan 2020)

midlife said:


> Spent a lot of Saturdays at The Model Shop in Hull as a young kid
> 
> https://i2-prod.hulldailymail.co.uk/incoming/article2647654.ece/ALTERNATES/s615/0_Model-Shop.jpg


For such a small place it had loads of gear in there 😁👍


----------



## gbb (28 Jan 2020)

Sadly, I suspect times have moved on.
As a young teenager, I'd buy tabletop sized plans of 3ft wingspan balsa aircraft that had the form of every part printed on it, I'd hand cut spars and wing sections, everything, pin and glue them, tissue and dope a skin on them, fly them, everything was available from a model shop, it took maybe 2 weeks to build. I was talking to a guy some years ago, he said the same about flying models as was said about trains up post...no-one from the younger generation is doing that anymore.
I did a few Airfix kits with my kids In the 90s maybe, they didn't seem particually interested tbf, even back then.


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> That would have been Beatties, I believe. They also had a shop in Romford where I bought my much loved Tom's Toyota 1/12 scale R/C kit, made by Tamiya.
> 
> I wish I'd kept it.



Yeah, that's the one...


----------



## Reynard (28 Jan 2020)

derrick said:


> Beatties was not much of a model shop, unless you wanted Tamiya stuff, not much in the way of ic . ok for railway people. i remember a big one in the Hollaway road though, that was a good one.





Cycleops said:


> That was Henry J Nicholas at 308, Holloway Rd.
> That was really a place of wonder and awe. Henry J died in 2000:
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/1353685/Henry-Nicholls.html
> It was taken over by a friend and I think is still there today but the shop is very much smaller:
> https://www.islingtongazette.co.uk/...-famous-model-shop-in-holloway-road-1-4995375



Yup, it's still there. Seems to be mainly RC aircraft and military models on display...


----------



## midlife (28 Jan 2020)

gbb said:


> Sadly, I suspect times have moved on.
> As a young teenager, I'd buy tabletop sized plans of 3ft wingspan balsa aircraft that had the form of every part printed on it, I'd hand cut spars and wing sections, everything, pin and glue them, tissue and dope a skin on them, fly them, everything was available from a model shop, it took maybe 2 weeks to build. I was talking to a guy some years ago, he said the same about flying models as was said about trains up post...no-one from the younger generation is doing that anymore.
> I did a few Airfix kits with my kids In the 90s maybe, they didn't seem particually interested tbf, even back then.



Same here, Keil Kraft Caprice, Inchworm, contest Kits Empress.........


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Yet to get to F.M.R.'s new home, but if it's anything like the old one it'll be worth it.



Presuming you mean Frizinghall Model Railways, in Shipley, near the wooden Church & Hollins Hill
Yes, it's a good place!!


Not a patch on _Rails Of Sheffield _though, that's impressive!!!
Took father-in-law, last January















As is the DCC Concepts shop, at Settle, especially for the Ribblehead Viaduct model!!


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216738546688315&set=a.10216314641890960&type=3&theater


----------



## pawl (28 Jan 2020)

Late forties early fifties we had a model shop in Loughborough were we spent many a happy hour talking to Reg the owner.That was back in the day when we built model planes built from balsa wood .The fuselage and wings covered with tissue paper and powered by elastic attached to the prop 

My mate built one that was powered by a small petrol engine The plane was attached to wires so could only fly in circles.If memory serves me correctly there were competitions with the planes doing stunts


----------



## derrick (28 Jan 2020)

pawl said:


> Late forties early fifties we had a model shop in Loughborough were we spent many a happy hour talking to Reg the owner.That was back in the day when we built model planes built from balsa wood .The fuselage and wings covered with tissue paper and powered by elastic attached to the prop
> 
> My mate built one that was powered by a small petrol engine The plane was attached to wires so could only fly in circles.If memory serves me correctly there were competitions with the planes doing stunts


I remember flying control line models. Think it was called a Talon.


----------



## midlife (28 Jan 2020)

They used to tie ribbons to the tails and try and cut opponents ribbons with their propeller. . Made my gliders seem boring lol


----------



## pawl (28 Jan 2020)

derrick said:


> I remember flying control line models. Think it was called a Talon.
> View attachment 502387
> 
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Milzy (28 Jan 2020)

I used to build them as a kid & hang them from my ceiling with fishing wire. Sadly they all were broken. Did a few battle ships too, the Bismarck took some time with all it's guns.


----------



## derrick (28 Jan 2020)

I built mine from a kit, that is just a pic i googled, Can't remember who made it.


----------



## Oxford Dave (28 Jan 2020)

midlife said:


> They used to tie ribbons to the tails and try and cut opponents ribbons with their propeller. . Made my gliders seem boring lol


Control line combat - a very fast and destructive sport!


----------



## stephec (28 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> The Locoshed, Bury Old Road.


Never seen that one before, might keep it in mind for if I'm ever passing.


----------



## gbb (28 Jan 2020)

Makes you wonder what its fallen from popularity.
Memories...
I had a 6ft wingspan competition glider (I didnt make that one) You towed it up with 20lb fishing line and you could feel the pull as it leapt skyward. Timer mounted that flipped the tail aileron, gently stalling it back to earth. I cant imagine what height that used to fly but a little trim on the rudder kept it going in a circular motion. 
One Cessna type free flight model I made,, brought from my Birthday money, 2 weeks build, towed it up the first time...up it went, and up, and straight on...and straight on. I'd forgotten the trim. I ran for maybe 2 miles after it but it disappeared off I to the distance, never to be seen again. Maiden flight, running through hedges, nettles and then the realisation...sod it, it's gone.

I tried controll lines but I think the engine I used was underpowered, it just nosedived into the ground .

Spent many an hour running engines on homemade jigs in the garden, the smell of ether, beautiful smell.

The hours spent poring over drawings, the hours cutting, sanding, glueing, doing, thats before the fun of flight, summer days on airfields, catching thermals and watching it soar overhead. If only kids now knew the pleasures to be had.


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2020)

One I felt that went backwards was Manchester Models on Deansgate, when it became another Modelzone shop.


----------



## midlife (28 Jan 2020)

gbb said:


> Makes you wonder what its fallen from popularity.
> Memories...
> I had a 6ft wingspan competition glider (I didnt make that one) You towed it up with 20lb fishing line and you could feel the pull as it leapt skyward. Timer mounted that flipped the tail aileron, gently stalling it back to earth. I cant imagine what height that used to fly but a little trim on the rudder kept it going in a circular motion.
> One Cessna type free flight model I made,, brought from my Birthday money, 2 weeks build, towed it up the first time...up it went, and up, and straight on...and straight on. I'd forgotten the trim. I ran for maybe 2 miles after it but it disappeared off I to the distance, never to be seen again. Maiden flight, running through hedges, nettles and then the realisation...sod it, it's gone.
> ...



Blimey I had forgotten about DT timers (de-thernaliser). I bought a Merlin Glider kit for about 20 quid and in the middle of building it, albeit quite slowly but tried to get 14 year old interested but beaten by YouTube....


----------

